# Job opportunities



## Debis (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi everyone I work for a company who are expanding to Australia very soon I've been set on a mission to find some new recruits so if you think this job suits you please message me thank you


----------



## Cherrymae (Jun 12, 2020)

Are you still looking for applicants?


----------



## jobseek (Sep 29, 2020)

*Seeking Job*

Is there still opportunities, im really looking for work.


----------



## Pikazza (Oct 18, 2020)

where will the job be located, what exactly is it, and who is the company?


----------



## Veev (May 19, 2019)

Hi, where is the job located? And what is the nature of the job?


----------



## rttaxation (Feb 28, 2021)

where is the job located?


----------



## Atiaaa (Apr 14, 2021)

Debis said:


> Hi everyone I work for a company who are expanding to Australia very soon I've been set on a mission to find some new recruits so if you think this job suits you please message me thank you


Job details please.


----------



## atia (Feb 24, 2021)

Debis said:


> Hi everyone I work for a company who are expanding to Australia very soon I've been set on a mission to find some new recruits so if you think this job suits you please message me thank you


 Interested to be a part. Details please.


----------



## Aishashk (May 4, 2021)

Debis said:


> Hi everyone I work for a company who are expanding to Australia very soon I've been set on a mission to find some new recruits so if you think this job suits you please message me thank you


Is the opportunity still there?


----------



## rootjoe2012 (Jun 5, 2021)

If you are willing to work in Australia or want to find a remote job in Australia, try your luck here, several vacancies are available from worldwide.


----------

